# Laptop plugged in not charging



## suzim

Hi I bought a Dell Inspiron 1525 just over a week ago. I have only used the laptop when it has been plugged in but the battery charge is slowly going down and is now showing only 61% charge.

The battery icon says - 'plugged in, not charging'

Can anyone tell me how I get the battery to charge.

I am new to the laptop scene, sorry if I sound a green!

Cheers


----------



## TriggerFinger

Hi suzim,

you could have a dead battery. if you just bought it then it could me under warranty. bring it back to Dell or the store where you bought it and may be you can get a replacement battery.


----------



## Throwback24

I'm having the exact same problem with the exact same model. If I were you I'd take it back for a full refund. Dell's customer care is trash and it's always one problem after another.

My Laptop only runs on AC Power (Dead battery)
It freezes up even after I've formatted it and re-installed windows. I think it may be a video card problem.
When it freezes the only way I can get around it is by shutting down and when I do that it brings me to a black screen that's gives me these options:

Safe Mode
Safe Mode with Networking
Start with last known working configuations
Start Windows Normally

I've tried each option and it goes to this Black Screen. You see the Windows XP Splash screen with the bar and then it just goes black and refuses to load. So I re-install everything all over again until I press turn it off manually again because it freezes and...

Same prob. I'm sick and tired of this laptop. I didn't mean to de-rail your thread.


----------



## elenanyc

i have problem with the `needle` part that is located at the back of the laptop and that ac charger `sits on` when pluged in...after 2 years it just fell off so now i lost the contact between ac charger and laptop itself ..it just cant charge no more...is this something hard or expencive to fix considering that i do have same computer that doesnt work for some other reason and i may use it for parts (mecanical damage)...it is acer aspire3010 computer


----------



## Throwback24

The parts pretty cheap, (AC-DC Power Jack I believe) but getting it working is a totally different story. Will you be doing it yourself? Computer shops usually charge between $100-150 to solder it on to your motherboard. Some electricians can do it a lot cheaper, ask around.


----------



## kimi-jaine

I purchased a Dell Inspiron 1525 in April 2008.
About 1 month ago I noticed that my computer would automatically shut down when the power cord was removed, I hovered over the battery icon in the bottom right corner and it said 0% available plugged in, not charging.
I Googled the phrase plugged in, not charging and realised lots of people were having the same problem.
I have tried
•	restarting and shutting down my computer (with and without battery and with and without power cord) 
•	removing and replacing my battery (while laptop is on and off) 
•	a replacement battery from Dell 
•	my sister's battery and power cord (she also has a 1525)in my laptop and get the message plugged in, not charging. My battery in her laptop will charge but my power cord in her laptop says plugged in, not charging 
•	removing the battery with the laptop on then restarting the laptop and replacing the battery 
•	uninstalling and reinstalling the Power Management Software 
•	switching between power plans 
•	flashing with current bios 
All 3 batteries (hers, my original and my replacement) have adequate charge (50% or higher)
I run with Windows Vista Home Basic edition
I have been to the local Dell distributer and they tell me to call Dell. I have tried calling Dell but I keep getting put on hold for 30+ minutes. I tried to Chat online with a Dell representative but keep getting the message All chat representatives are currently busy assisting other customers or the queue is closed. Inspiron Chat is available Monday - Friday, 9:00 AM to 6:00 PM IST. I have send Dell 2 emails.
PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME!!!

I just had a phone call from the Dell Online Techician. He said to;
Shut Down the laptop.
Press the power button then tap the F2 key until a blue screen appears.
On the left sided menu arrow down to Battery Info.
On the right side of the screen my computer showed
•	Battery Status = idol 
•	Battery % Charged = 99% 
•	AC Adaptor = Unknown Device Installed
He then told me that he's have to post me a new ac adaptor, so fingers crossed that this will solve my problem!


----------



## margs188

I've been trying to fix the same problem for hours, and I finally talked to a helpful tech support person. I have no idea how, but I fixed the probelm by setting my laptop on high performance (before it was on power saver) You can change this by rolling over the battery icon on the bottom right hand side of your screen and switching the option. I have no idea why this worked, but I'll take it! :]


----------



## billy1964

I Bought this inspiron 1525 used it says pluged in not charging.. bought New batt still doing same HELPPPPP


----------



## Shazi_12

Hi,

I have bought HP Pavilion dv5-1010us in 2008 and had been using Windows Vista Home. Last year it had stopped working as the hard disk crashed. I replaced the hard disk with a new one. But the battery shows its 0%, plugged in and charging, but it is not charging at all! When I take the power cord off, it shuts down. Is it harmful for the laptop if I run it like this. Please HELP!!!!


----------



## Pirahna

Providing your battery is not dead these few simple steps will work.

1. remove battery.
2.start laptop and login (obviously plugged into the mains).
3.now shutdown the laptop.
4.put the battery back in
5. start the laptop and login again

you will now find the battery is charging :1angel:


----------



## shivo

"Plugged in, not charging" - CNET Laptop troubleshooting Forums This worked perfectly for me


----------

